# Twisp Clearo



## kyle_redbull

Hey all 

So I did post a similar post in the introduction thread. New to the Vape scene and wanted something more something I can mod myself something I can create my own flavours as well as trying out the local flavours as well as create my own coils etc etc. I tried a kangertech or whatever u call it and I nearly died tried a ijust2 and loved it. What I wanted to know is which is the best device that I can go to that can offer me what I'm wanting and can the ijust2 do this or do I need to look at something bigger or better? What price range am I looking at. Like I said would like to sell or trade my twisp Clearo on something else?
Loom forward to your comments. Are there any vape shops in the East rand do any of them trade in old or used stuff for a new mod or kit? Where is the best places to buy liquids etc. I am looking at R500-600 for my Clearo is this reasonable only 5 months old comes with leather pouch kawako pipe adapter car charger plus wall charger etc? 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

The iJust2 is a very good device - way better than the Clearo by a long shot.
The best device for you is subjective as your needs are different to others.

So here goes:
Do you vape M2L(mouth to lung) or D2L(direct to lung)? 
Are you chasing flavour or clouds?
Do you plan on building your own coils in the near future or will you stick to stock coils?

This will help in suggesting a device that you will use and enjoy.


----------



## kyle_redbull

When you say M2L and D2L I don't quite understand that maybe being a bit dumb sorry new to this. I go for flavour mostly. Does it work out cheaper to build your own coils and make ur own liquid Than stock coils etc? 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

I'm guessing M2L as I pull I my mouth then inhale the D2L is hectic it's like hitting a bong lol cough for hours lol

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

When I vaped a colleagues kangertech not sure what watts or ohms he had it on but I nearly died. The ijust2 I vaped was very good nice easy pull a good amount of cloud and flavour was a self made lemon meringue 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

Greyz said:


> The iJust2 is a very good device - way better than the Clearo by a long shot.
> The best device for you is subjective as your needs are different to others.
> 
> So here goes:
> Do you vape M2L(mouth to lung) or D2L(direct to lung)?
> Are you chasing flavour or clouds?
> Do you plan on building your own coils in the near future or will you stick to stock coils?
> 
> This will help in suggesting a device that you will use and enjoy.


I vape M2L as D2L is hectic like hitting a bong cough for hours. Is it cheaper to build ur own coils and make ur own liquid Than buying stock coils and liquids? 


kyle_redbull said:


> When you say M2L and D2L I don't quite understand that maybe being a bit dumb sorry new to this. I go for flavour mostly. Does it work out cheaper to build your own coils and make ur own liquid Than stock coils etc?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk




Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

kyle_redbull said:


> I vape M2L as D2L is hectic like hitting a bong cough for hours. Is it cheaper to build ur own coils and make ur own liquid Than buying stock coils and liquids?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



DIY is always cheaper than buying, be it coils or liquid the same applies. 
Trying to do a D2L hit off a Clearo will not be nice at all. For 1 the coils are not designed for it and 2 the high nic will make your throat burn like the fire department is having practice in there.

I would firmly suggest visiting a vape shop and take a hit on a D2L mod to see if you like it. Then if it's not for you there are tons of M2L tanks that work well on the iJust2 battery. 
I started on the same Twisp as you but kept back sliding because I just couldn't get that sensation of smoking. So all though I had sorted the nic fix out my body still craved that feeling of inhaling smoke. Going D2L sorted that out for me and I havne't been back to stinkies since.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

Greyz said:


> DIY is always cheaper than buying, be it coils or liquid the same applies.
> Trying to do a D2L hit off a Clearo will not be nice at all. For 1 the coils are not designed for it and 2 the high nic will make your throat burn like the fire department is having practice in there.
> 
> I would firmly suggest visiting a vape shop and take a hit on a D2L mod to see if you like it. Then if it's not for you there are tons of M2L tanks that work well on the iJust2 battery.
> I started on the same Twisp as you but kept back sliding because I just couldn't get that sensation of smoking. So all though I had sorted the nic fix out my body still craved that feeling of inhaling smoke. Going D2L sorted that out for me and I havne't been back to stinkies since.


Where is there a vape shop that I can go to on the east rand who can advise me like you are. The twisp helped me stop smoking for sometime now I really liked the ijust2 but need to know if u can build ur own coils etc. If not which kits should I like at that will give me these options? Does it work out cheaper buying the mod and tanks separately versus a complete kit? Which has brands are the better ones where I'll get good service etc? I've spent a shit load of money on the twisp and want something more diy for one the liquids are pricey and only last Max a month the coils for 5 last a month which costs R200 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

kyle_redbull said:


> Where is there a vape shop that I can go to on the east rand who can advise me like you are. The twisp helped me stop smoking for sometime now I really liked the ijust2 but need to know if u can build ur own coils etc. If not which kits should I like at that will give me these options? Does it work out cheaper buying the mod and tanks separately versus a complete kit? Which has brands are the better ones where I'll get good service etc? I've spent a shit load of money on the twisp and want something more diy for one the liquids are pricey and only last Max a month the coils for 5 last a month which costs R200
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


I'm from Durban so I'm not familiar with the Vape shops in your area. I'm sure another forum items will come to the rescue on a good store.

I would suggest trying the Kangertech kits their good and affordable. With a wide anger of coils including ceramic and rebuildables. You really have a variety of options if you get a kit.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

Also don't ever try smoking the twisp juice D2L. You will intimately feel every crevice of your lungs catch aflame. Trust me I hit some 18mg in my old eVic mini. Never again!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

Lol thanks Greyz for ur help it's much appreciated 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duffie12

There's a while thread here about vaping and the kanger subbox and the first post is a great intro and has a lot of good advice in general about vaping. I suspect the device you tried just wasn't set to your liking, too high power or perhaps too high nic. Also the twisp juices are quite expensive and have very high nic content (the non zero ones that is).

Here's the thread:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini.t12498/


----------



## Silver

Hi @kyle_redbull 

I strongly suggest you go check out VapeClub in Benoni
They are near you, very helpful and have been around for a long time
I have bought from them myself and they are very good

Www.vapeclub.co.za


----------



## kyle_redbull

What an epic write up and read thank you for the advise. Now where can I get a kangertech subox mini from and what is the price 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

Thanks silver will do that 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

Everywhere I've looked the subox mini is sold out??? 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

Even kangertech themselves are sold out please help 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duffie12

I believe it has been replaced with the Topbox mini which I believe is pretty much just an upgraded subbox

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar

i would either look at the evic vtc mini with tron or a kangertech top box kit, they will cost in the range of R1000-R1200 , you will need to purchase a 18650 imr high drain battery and i would suggest a 2 bay nitecore charger and some 6mg juice.if you brave you can vape your 18mg twisp juice in those tanks but be careful of a nic overdose also known as a silver (named after @Silver, he will tell you why  if he wishes)

ps welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

shabbar said:


> i would either look at the evic vtc mini with tron or a kangertech top box kit, they will cost in the range of R1000-R1200 , you will need to purchase a 18650 imr high drain battery and i would suggest a 2 bay nitecore charger and some 6mg juice.if you brave you can vape your 18mg twisp juice in those tanks but be careful of a nic overdose also known as a silver (named after @Silver, he will tell you why  if he wishes)
> 
> ps welcome to the forum


Thanks bud what does the battery and charger u mentioned cost including 6ml liquid 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar

18650 batteries range from R150-R220 , 2 bay battery chargers R200-R300 , 6mg juice R120-R450

a 2 bay charger isnt a must but i do not charge my batteries in the mod i prefer using an external charger and so do the manufacturers .

there are some good evic vtc deals in the classifieds , keep an eye out


----------



## Silver

shabbar said:


> i would either look at the evic vtc mini with tron or a kangertech top box kit, they will cost in the range of R1000-R1200 , you will need to purchase a 18650 imr high drain battery and i would suggest a 2 bay nitecore charger and some 6mg juice.if you brave you can vape your 18mg twisp juice in those tanks but be careful of a nic overdose also known as a silver (named after @Silver, he will tell you why  if he wishes)
> 
> ps welcome to the forum



Lol @shabbar
Yes, @kyle_redbull , when you get your new kit, be careful of higher power vaping on the 18mg juices.
Getting a "Silver" is certainly not a pleasant thing and something to stay far away from
For more info you can check out the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/doing-a-silver-what-does-this-mean.t4335/

With regard to the ideal starter setup, I have the Subtank Mini V2 (the top part of the subbox mini kit). It is a good tank because you can use commercial coils as well as build your own uing the RBA base that comes with it. It is quite easy to build on and has been working well for me with good flavour and no leaking.

It seems as if the old subbox kit has been replaced by the Topbox Mini kit.
I see VapeKing has stock here:
http://www.vapeking.co.za/#/product/1258
Also useful to check out the specs

I am not sure if the vape on the TopTank mini is the same as the Subtank Mini but i suspect it is identical just with the added benefit of top filling. (You dont have to remove the tank every time you want to fill - more convenient and potentially increases the lifespan of the threads). This is a very good feature but i havent tested it myself. Maybe others can chime in.

As for the mod part (the bottom battery part) i didn't go for the original subbox kit because the old mod did not have a springloaded 510. It was fixed which means that if you try to connect other tanks on it you may have one that doesnt make proper contact. (It was made for the Subtank mini) Anyhow, this new mod which is part of the new TopTank Mini kit has a springloaded 510 and i think that is a great improvement.

All the best and let us know how it goes.


----------



## WARMACHINE

Topbox also has temperature control. Very good kit. Once you start playing with the RBA (re-buidable atomizer) you won't look back. Very decision kit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314

That intro to vaping thread is great and arms you with everything you need to make an informed decision/purchase.
My advice too is to go for an all-rounder that lets you play around with different things now and for a while to come while you find what you like. 

A top-tank mini (new version of subtank mini) is a great place to start in terms of a tank as the others have mentioned, especially with their new SSOC coils which are very good. And with the rebuildable deck option etc its a winner. For a mod, the topbox (new version of sub box) is great but personally I'd go for the Evic VTC mini. Solid device with regular updates.

You can also use a dripper (rda) on the top box or evic, the only thing you won't be able to do is squonk/bottom feed.... but save that for later 
Eliquid-wise, I'd suggest starting with some local juice lines before you dive into the diy world - but that's just me. My attempts so far have been fails, especially where I tried to get creative. Pricey, time-consuming fails!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide

When I saw the thread title "Twisp" is it just me or are their other members, when in a shopping mall, with the inevitable Twisp kiosk, and eventhough I started my vape journey with this device and flavoured water, actually stop and "chat" to a customer about the joys of "proper" vaping?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GreenyZA

Twisp's juice in a high power mod is lethal and it tastes like crap. You are likely to spoil your experience completely. Rather get low nic juice if you want a higher power unit. Also keep in mind when you buy a unit like the Cuboid and Cubis tank, you get different coils in the pack so you can experiment with different coils and M2Land D2L depending on the coil you install. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days

@kyle_redbull 
Looking at your needs and your budget I would suggest the I stick tc40w combo with a gs tank . this combo is a good beginer setup for m2l at a really good price and it comes with a built in battery.
I paid R895 for this combo at www.vaporite.co.za
If you are just starting out with a mod don't stress so much right now about building coils making your own juice etc...
Get yourself a good device that will keep you off stinkies is the main thing.
You can then always buy another tank and stick it on your mod and start building coils when you ready.
And making your own juice can always come at any stage when you ready.

Welcome to the forum and good luck on your vaping journey.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarkSide

GreenyZA said:


> Twisp's juice in a high power mod is lethal and it tastes like crap. You are likely to spoil your experience completely. Rather get low nic juice if you want a higher power unit. Also keep in mind when you buy a unit like the Cuboid and Cubis tank, you get different coils in the pack so you can experiment with different coils and M2Land D2L depending on the coil you install.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@GreenyZA Congrats on 15 days with no stinkies!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GreenyZA

DarkSide said:


> @GreenyZA Congrats on 15 days with no stinkies!


Thank you DarkSide... 15 days went sown like a charm... Loving my VapeMaxhine to bits!! Without the support of this forum, things would have been a lot harder, so big up to you all!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DarkSide

Please....No more Twisp juice!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Golden Goose

kyle_redbull said:


> Hey all
> 
> So I did post a similar post in the introduction thread. New to the Vape scene and wanted something more something I can mod myself something I can create my own flavours as well as trying out the local flavours as well as create my own coils etc etc. I tried a kangertech or whatever u call it and I nearly died tried a ijust2 and loved it. What I wanted to know is which is the best device that I can go to that can offer me what I'm wanting and can the ijust2 do this or do I need to look at something bigger or better? What price range am I looking at. Like I said would like to sell or trade my twisp Clearo on something else?
> Loom forward to your comments. Are there any vape shops in the East rand do any of them trade in old or used stuff for a new mod or kit? Where is the best places to buy liquids etc. I am looking at R500-600 for my Clearo is this reasonable only 5 months old comes with leather pouch kawako pipe adapter car charger plus wall charger etc?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Hi there 
So I'd say that the ijust2 is a good starting device and will give a beginner vaper enough cloud and flavour to satisfy. The next obvious step up would be to a 60watt or 80watt device such as the smok 80 with the tfv4 micro tank ... If your looking anything better there are devices out there to look at like the RX 200 or koopor plus with a good RTA tank or RDA. For flavour testing a dripper atomiser (RDA) would be the best for flavours but make sure your RDA isn't too much for the mod you use hence don't try to super sub ohm on a goon RDA when your only using a 40 watt device. Price wise your looking between 1000 and 1600 depending on the setup you decide to go with.


----------



## kyle_redbull

Clouds4Days said:


> @kyle_redbull
> Looking at your needs and your budget I would suggest the I stick tc40w combo with a gs tank . this combo is a good beginer setup for m2l at a really good price and it comes with a built in battery.
> I paid R895 for this combo at www.vaporite.co.za
> If you are just starting out with a mod don't stress so much right now about building coils making your own juice etc...
> Get yourself a good device that will keep you off stinkies is the main thing.
> You can then always buy another tank and stick it on your mod and start building coils when you ready.
> And making your own juice can always come at any stage when you ready.
> 
> Welcome to the forum and good luck on your vaping journey.


That site no longer exists or something. Been of cigarettes since October last year

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz

kyle_redbull said:


> That site no longer exists or something. Been of cigarettes since October last year
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Its not vaporite but vaperite.
http://vaperite.co.za/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

blujeenz said:


> Its not vaporite but vaperite.
> http://vaperite.co.za/


Thanks bud they out of stock

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

Just going to go for a kangertech topbox 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## argief

Good choice. That would be the general consensus around here (with the few in between exceptions). Great starter kit, you can use stock coils and build your own. Think it will suit your needs. The extreme "dying" experience was probably due to low ohm coil. I had the same experience when I tried the 0.5ohm coil after my initial month on a Twisp. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## argief

O yes, and I see the guys here have been very polite... Unfortunately, you won't find a buyer for your twisp here. After you have experienced your new device you will understand why. 

Good luck man! All the best! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Lol I started to pick that up being on the forum lol

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------

